# 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Tue, 13 Mar 2001 10:49:51 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Here is a great story of heroism by three Canadian soldiers that happened in
Toronto last night. Hurray!
Enjoy!
Steve
 http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
Here is a great story of heroism by three Canadian 
soldiers that happened in Toronto last night. Hurray!
Enjoy!
Steve
 http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 13 Mar 2001 14:58:41 -0500*
3 soldiers rescue Peel copNow that‘s the kind of publicity we like to 
hear!
Way to go boys!
Thanks for posting that Steve.
RA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Harwood, Steve
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
  Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 10:49 AM
  Subject: 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
  Here is a great story of heroism by three Canadian soldiers that 
happened in Toronto last night. Hurray!
  Enjoy!
  Steve
   http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 
  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be 
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under 
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended 
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the 
message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any 
dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have 
received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please 
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Now that‘s the kind of publicity we 
like
to hear!
Way to go boys! 
Thanks for posting that Steve.
RA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Harwood,
  Steve 
  To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘ 
  Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 
10:49
  AM
  Subject: 3 soldiers rescue Peel 
cop

  Here is a great story of heroism by three Canadian 
soldiers
  that happened in Toronto last night. Hurray! 
  Enjoy! 
  Steve 
   http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 

  CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This
  message contains information which may be privileged, confidential or 
exempt
  or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If the 
reader of
  this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee or agent
  responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient, you 
are
  hereby NOTIFIED that any
  dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this 
message
  and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have 
received
  this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the
  sender immediately by return 
e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 13 Mar 2001 14:09:35 -0700*
--------------729BF20838EACA86312E424E
Sgt. Bruce Warawa is an old friend of mine, good to see them help out.
Francois
Rob Ayres wrote:
> Now that‘s the kind of publicity we like to hear!Way to go boys!Thanks
> for posting that Steve.RA
>
>      ----- Original Message -----
>      From: Harwood, Steve
>      To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
>      Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 10:49 AM
>      Subject: 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
>       Here is a great story of heroism by three Canadian soldiers
>      that happened in Toronto last night. Hurray!
>
>      Enjoy!
>
>      Steve
>
>       http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 
>
>
>      CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information
>      which may be privileged, confidential or exempt or
>      prohibited from disclosure under applicable law.  If the
>      reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the
>      employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to
>      the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
>      dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying
>      of this message and/or the contents thereof is strictly
>      prohibited.  If you have received this message in error or
>      in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
>      immediately by return e-mail.
>
--------------729BF20838EACA86312E424E
Sgt. Bruce Warawa is an old friend of mine, good to see them help out.
Francois
Rob Ayres wrote:
Now
that‘s the kind of publicity we like to hear!Way
to go boys!Thanks for posting that Steve.RA
----- Original Message -----
From:
Harwood,
Steve
To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 10:49
AM
Subject: 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
Here is a great story of heroism by three Canadian
soldiers that happened in Toronto last night. Hurray!
Enjoy!
Steve
 http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential
or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If
the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee
or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient,
you are hereby NOTIFIED that
any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------729BF20838EACA86312E424E--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Tue, 13 Mar 2001 16:17:08 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Francois, give Sgt. Warama an "ata boy". He served well!

Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 4:10 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
Sgt. Bruce Warawa is an old friend of mine, good to see them help out. 

Francois 

Rob Ayres wrote: 
Now that‘s the kind of publicity we like to hear!Way to go boys!Thanks for
posting that Steve.RA 
----- Original Message -----
From: Harwood,   Steve
To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘  
Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 10:49 AM
Subject: 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
 Here is a great story of heroism by three Canadian soldiers that happened
in Toronto last night. Hurray! 
Enjoy! 
Steve 
 http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 


CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
Francois, give Sgt. Warama an "ata boy". He 
served
well!
Steve
  -----Original Message-----From: F. A.
  [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 
2001 4:10
  PMTo: army-list@CdnArmy.caSubject: Re: 3 
soldiers rescue
  Peel copSgt. Bruce Warawa is an old friend of 
mine, good
  to see them help out. 
  Francois 
  Rob Ayres wrote:


    Now that‘s the kind of publicity 
we like
    to hear!Way to 
go
    boys!Thanks for posting that
    Steve.RA

      ----- Original Message 
-----
      From:
      Harwood,
      Steve
      To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
      Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 
2001 10:49
      AM
      Subject: 3 soldiers rescue 
Peel
      copHere is a great story of heroism 
by three
      Canadian soldiers that happened in Toronto last night. 
Hurray!
      Enjoy!
      Steve
       http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 

      CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
      This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or
      exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. 
If the
      reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the 
employee or
      agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended 
recipient,
      you are hereby NOTIFIED 
that any dissemination, distribution, retention, 
archiving or
      copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is strictly
      prohibited. If you have received this message in error or 
in
      contravention of the above, please notify the sender immediately 
by return

e-mail.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: 
 This message contains information which 
may be privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure 
under applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the 
intended recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering 
the message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, distribution, retention, 
archiving or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof is 
strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message in error or in 
contravention of the above, please notify the sender immediately by 
return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 13 Mar 2001 14:44:20 -0700*
--------------D59C36F300F6F13786E9E0B3
Will do! He‘s a character on top of it all. I can well imagine that his
first idea was probably to tell the oil worker that this was probably a
bad idea... after that? he and the other two probably yanked the drunk
off the cop and pined ‘em. Would have been a sight to see.
Francois
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
>  Francois, give Sgt. Warama an "ata boy". He served well!Steve
>
>      -----Original Message-----
>      From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
>      Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 4:10 PM
>      To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>      Subject: Re: 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
>
>      Sgt. Bruce Warawa is an old friend of mine, good to see them
>      help out.
>
>
>      Francois
>
>
>      Rob Ayres wrote:
>
>     > Now that‘s the kind of publicity we like to hear!Way to go
>     > boys!Thanks for posting that Steve.RA
>     >
>     >      ----- Original Message -----
>     >      From: Harwood, Steve
>     >      To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
>     >      Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 10:49 AM
>     >      Subject: 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
>     >       Here is a great story of heroism by three
>     >      Canadian soldiers that happened in Toronto last
>     >      night. Hurray!
>     >
>     >      Enjoy!
>     >
>     >      Steve
>     >
>     >
>     >      ttp://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html
>     >
>     >
>     >
>     >      CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains
>     >      information which may be privileged,
>     >      confidential or exempt or prohibited from
>     >      disclosure under applicable law.  If the reader
>     >      of this message is not the intended recipient,
>     >      or the employee or agent responsible for
>     >      delivering the message to the intended
>     >      recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
>     >      dissemination, distribution, retention,
>     >      archiving or copying of this message and/or the
>     >      contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you
>     >      have received this message in error or in
>     >      contravention of the above, please notify the
>     >      sender immediately by return e-mail.
>     >
>
>
>
> CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be
> privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
> recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
> dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
> message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
> have received this message in error or in contravention of the above,
> please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
>
--------------D59C36F300F6F13786E9E0B3
Will do! He‘s a character on top of it all. I can well imagine that his
first idea was probably to tell the oil worker that this was probably a
bad idea... after that? he and the other two probably yanked the drunk
off the cop and pined ‘em. Would have been a sight to see.
Francois
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
Francois,
give Sgt. Warama an "ata boy". He served well!Steve
-----Original
Message-----
From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001
4:10 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: 3 soldiers rescue
Peel cop
Sgt. Bruce Warawa is an old friend of mine, good to see them help out.
Francois
Rob Ayres wrote:
Now
that‘s the kind of publicity we like to hear!Way to go boys!Thanks
for posting that Steve.RA
----- Original Message -----
From:
Harwood,
Steve
To: ‘army-list@CdnArmy.ca‘
Sent: Tuesday, March 13, 2001 10:49
AM
Subject: 3 soldiers rescue Peel cop
Here is a great story of heroism by three Canadian
soldiers that happened in Toronto last night. Hurray!
Enjoy!
Steve
 http://www.slam.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-03-14-0035.html 
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential
or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If
the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee
or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient,
you are hereby NOTIFIED that
any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which
may be privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure
under applicable law. If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED
that any dissemination, distribution,
retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the contents thereof
is strictly prohibited. If you have received this message in error or in
contravention of the above, please notify the sender immediately by return
e-mail.
--------------D59C36F300F6F13786E9E0B3--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

